# [Quasi OT] Fox Board, che ne dite?

## kandalf

ciao a tutti!

che ne dite di questa?

http://www.acmesystems.it/

100 mhz sono davvero pochini...xo' è piccolissima e ha la possibilità di attaccarci un hd...nn sarebbe male.

----------

## Apetrini

mmm... otiima cosa, la prenderei comunque se e solo se potessi metterci la mani sul kernel e se potessi installare quello che voglio io.

----------

## akiross

Date un occhio a nslu2 di linksys. C'e' anche il sito nslu2-linux.org se non erro, con i firmware aggiornati. Ci hanno installato debian, ha un processore a 100MHz che si puo' facilmente de-downgradare a 200MHz. 8MB Flash, 32MBRam. Ethernet e 2xUSB2. Quasi la stessa cosa.

Peccato che il NSLU2, in europa costa ~75euri, in italia quello che costa meno (kelkoo 2 giorni fa), costa 109  :Very Happy:  Evviva il paese dei cachi.

Ciauz

EDIT:

Btw, la fox e' davvero interessante! Se non costa molto ne prendo una per smanettarci un po'... del kernel non mi frega in realta', basta che mi danno i sorgenti  :Very Happy: 

Un po' meno memoria che nslu2, ma sembra piu' versatile, con porte di espansione etc.

DranXXX magari e' interessato, se non la conosce gia!

----------

## federico

Non ho trovato quanto costa, ma 100mhz non sono cosi' pochi, e' possibile fare un po' di applicativi...

Non di meno e' grande 6x7 cm, e' ridicolo come spazio, si puo' creare anche qualcosa di portatile visto che il consumo e' di circa 1watt

Fede

EDIT:

Piu' leggo piu' mi pare figo, c'e' un articolo su come accendere e spegnere lampadine a seconda di cosa fa un filmato flash...

----------

## akiross

Su un sito italiano (robot-italy.com) quella cosa li costa 140 euri.

A me sembra un po' esagerato onestamente  :Neutral:  Non la pagherei piu' di 100. Anche se secondo me ne vale 70-80.

Ciauz

EDIT:

Bhe per l'hard disk si attacca anche un esterno ad un usb (azz sono 1.1, un po' lentine, ma forse adeguate al sistema). Pero' solo a vedere le seriali S2 e S3 questa scheda mi attira molto, per piccole cose amatoriali.

Solo perche' c'e' una o due seriali direi che ci potrei fare gigacose  :Very Happy:  Sicuramente un robottino equipaggiato con questa scheda esce una meraviglia... senza contare che si programma in C, quindi io farei faville per una scheda simile  :Very Happy: 

Ma 140 euri... azzo.

EDIT-2:

Su area SX costa 130. RobotItaly la fa pagare 148... Ho come l'impressione che quella esce dal grossista a 70 euri come pensavo.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Al gentoo-pub del Linux World Expò ElDios ne aveva portata una, ed assieme a peach e me, ci avevamo spippolato un po' su! 

Un po' di materiale a riguardo:

http://www.gechi.it/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core:ShowItem&g2_itemId=14

http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewtopic.php?t=101

----------

## kandalf

al freedom software day a bracciano sabato 10 dovrebbe venire 99 euro

ma che dite potrei metterci apache!?

----------

## RexRocker

beh ma non ha gia un web server suo dentro? Almeno mi è parso di capire cosi.

Cmq molto bella, la avevo gia vista sul forum gechi ed ero gia interessato ad acquistarla, ma credete che se facciamo una cosa comunitaria si riesce a diminuire le spese di acquisto/spedizione? Avere un giocattolino del genere non mi dispiacerebbe affatto  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## kandalf

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> beh ma non ha gia un web server suo dentro? Almeno mi è parso di capire cosi.
> 
> Cmq molto bella, la avevo gia vista sul forum gechi ed ero gia interessato ad acquistarla, ma credete che se facciamo una cosa comunitaria si riesce a diminuire le spese di acquisto/spedizione? Avere un giocattolino del genere non mi dispiacerebbe affatto 
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

si ma le cose pronte nn mi piacciono...vorrei scegliere io cosa mettere

----------

## oRDeX

Stupenda..anche se come dice akiross i prezzi qui li gonfiano un pò...cmq anche da quanto ho capito io ha il uo bel serverino http

----------

## akiross

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> al freedom software day a bracciano sabato 10 dovrebbe venire 99 euro

 

Dove?? Quando?? Ne voglio unaaaa   :Twisted Evil: 

Mi informo, ma se kandalf mi da informazioni precise a riguardo meglio  :Very Happy: 

Grazie

ciauz

ODDIT:

Oddio, ma bracciano e' vicino roma? Caspio se e' cosi' sono spacciato  :Neutral:  Qualcuno me ne compra 2 e me le manda su?  :Very Happy:  O se c'e' qualcuno di milano che va giu'... ne approfitto lol

Ciauz

----------

## kandalf

guarda info ufficiali nn ne ho.

ma ieri ho sentito al telefono uno del lugroma e dice che al lugcamp dovrebbero esserci quelli di acme system...ma nn so d+!

cmq bracciano è vicino roma

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Vi consiglio di prender contatto con ElDios [è utente del forum] : lui ha parlato direttamente con gli Ing dell'ACME , anche per quanto riguarda eventuali acquisti di gruppo.

----------

## federico

Ciao Akiross anche io sono di Milano e mi domandavo dove si trovasse Bracciano  :Smile:  Ma non avevo in progetto bracci a Roma in breve tempo ... :/

Sperando che ElDios legga questo thread per darci qualche informazione aggiuntiva, volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva trovato un po' di esempi di utilizzo non convenzionali oltre a quelli che sono visibili sul sito   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kandalf

 *federico wrote:*   

> volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva trovato un po' di esempi di utilizzo non convenzionali oltre a quelli che sono visibili sul sito  

 

grande...c'è anche un gruppo su yahoo lo trovi sul sito dell'acme

----------

## ElDios

Ciao a tutti, allora il gruppo su Yahoo è quello ufficiale della FOX. La potenza di calcolo e il quantativo di RAM sono eccezionali per un dispositivo del genere, certo doom3 non va ma mi riuscirebbe difficile anche cross-compilarlo.. in compenso come firewall, server web (HTTP/CGI), NAT, router e così via mi semrba adatto. Se poi pensate che le due porte USB (se ben alimentate) possono portare dongle Bluettoh e Wi-Fi, beh la bava sulle vostre bocce dice molto.... ricordate però che è un dispositivo da alimentare con il cavetto del floppy quindi NON MOBILE!!! Io mi sono arrangiato costruendomi un piccolo case e mettendoci delle pile ricaricabili, ma le USB ciucciano troppo. 

Per il prezzo io lo ho avuto in dono in quanto giornalista, e la porto a tutti i Gentoo PUB così che tutti possano vederla/provarla.

Volendo ho i contatti per avere le FOX scontate a fronte di acquisti in quantitativo notevole. Probabilmente se si arriva a 10 possono tagliare i costi un bel po'.

Per le caratteristiche vi rimando agli esaustivi PDF presenti sul sito.

Spero di aver chiarito alcui dubbi.

Lele

----------

## Raffo

cavolo se mi attira questa cosa   :Exclamation: 

----------

## kandalf

ma le ram sono espanbili? è formattabile il disco interno o con l'hd si puo' mettere qualsiasi distro embedded?

----------

## koma

esiste qualcosa di simil piccolo ma + potente?

----------

## kandalf

si la nano-itx ma costa 300 euro...

----------

## ElDios

la ram non dovrebbe essere espandibile in quanto è tutto integrato nel chip AXIS. Il sistema interno può essere brasato con metodi più o meno da smanettoni. Diciamo che il tutto non è pensato per cambiare sistema ma si può fare smanacciando un po'.

@ KOMA: sei incorreggibile e incontentabile!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

ma una sola porta ethernet nn è un po' poco?   :Surprised: 

----------

## 102376

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Date un occhio a nslu2 di linksys. C'e' anche il sito nslu2-linux.org se non erro, con i firmware aggiornati. Ci hanno installato debian, ha un processore a 100MHz che si puo' facilmente de-downgradare a 200MHz. 8MB Flash, 32MBRam. Ethernet e 2xUSB2. Quasi la stessa cosa.
> 
> !

 

http://peter.korsgaard.com/articles/debian-nslu2.php

parli di questo???

----------

## federico

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ma una sola porta ethernet nn è un po' poco?  

 

Ce ne vorrebbero un paio, ma una gliela metti magari via usb.

Stavo valutando la cosa perche' ho necessita' anche di risparmiare corrente in casa, mia madre facendo i conti si sente male tutte le volte... Ho gia' passato gli alimentatori dei due server da 300 a 150watt, se uno dei due riuscissi in qualche modo a riconvertirtlo a 1watt non sarebbe mica male..

----------

## federico

 *zocram wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Date un occhio a nslu2 di linksys. C'e' anche il sito nslu2-linux.org se non erro, con i firmware aggiornati. Ci hanno installato debian, ha un processore a 100MHz che si puo' facilmente de-downgradare a 200MHz. 8MB Flash, 32MBRam. Ethernet e 2xUSB2. Quasi la stessa cosa.
> 
> ! 
> 
> http://peter.korsgaard.com/articles/debian-nslu2.php
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> As this article explains it is possible to get a Debian/ARM machine up and running for around 200 with off-the-shelf components, a bit of time and a tiny bit of hardware hacking (the serial port). The biggest thing lacking is getting the builtin ethernet to work.

 

Detto niente...

----------

## kandalf

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   ma una sola porta ethernet nn è un po' poco?   
> 
> Ce ne vorrebbero un paio, ma una gliela metti magari via usb.
> 
> Stavo valutando la cosa perche' ho necessita' anche di risparmiare corrente in casa, mia madre facendo i conti si sente male tutte le volte... Ho gia' passato gli alimentatori dei due server da 300 a 150watt, se uno dei due riuscissi in qualche modo a riconvertirtlo a 1watt non sarebbe mica male..

 

ma ce la fa a reggere il carico?

io credo che i mhz siano davvero troppo pochi..e poi vorrei togliere tutto per mettere quello che serve a me.

----------

## federico

 *kandalf wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *Raffo wrote:*   ma una sola porta ethernet nn è un po' poco?   
> 
> Ce ne vorrebbero un paio, ma una gliela metti magari via usb.
> 
> Stavo valutando la cosa perche' ho necessita' anche di risparmiare corrente in casa, mia madre facendo i conti si sente male tutte le volte... Ho gia' passato gli alimentatori dei due server da 300 a 150watt, se uno dei due riuscissi in qualche modo a riconvertirtlo a 1watt non sarebbe mica male.. 
> ...

 

100Mhz ?

Pochi non lo sono, un po' hai delle limitazioni ma ho utilizzato un k5-133 per parecchi hanni prima di mettere il k6-700 che utilizzo ora come server e mi ricordo che avevo su almeno iptables, ftp e apache. Il problema vero e' la ram in questo caso, non ho idea con 16 mega quanto posso spingermi in avanti, ma provando un po' a ridisegnare la struttura di servizi della rete e caricando tutti gli applicativi piccoli su una eventuale fox-boar e tutti gli applicativi un po' + grossi sul secondo server dovrei cavarmela bene.

Ci sto pensando un po', sono qui con gli schemini dei servizi alla mano  :Smile:  Certo che se al posto di 16 mega ce n'erano 64 per dire neanche ci stavo a pensare   :Cool: 

----------

## ElDios

anticipo in via del tutto non ufficiale che sulla fox board 2 le USB saranno 2.0 e le porte ethernet diventeranno 2, oltre a migliorare il resto del sistema..ma è un progetto ancora vacuo, etereo e di un futuro remoto. per chi ha pazienza, attendete........per gli altri io non ho detto niente!   :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> anticipo in via del tutto non ufficiale che sulla fox board 2 le USB saranno 2.0 e le porte ethernet diventeranno 2, oltre a migliorare il resto del sistema..ma è un progetto ancora vacuo, etereo e di un futuro remoto. per chi ha pazienza, attendete........per gli altri io non ho detto niente!  

 

Figo... Sto male  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

il brutto è quanto si deve attendere... "remoto" nn promette per niente bene   :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Conclusion
> 
> As this article explains it is possible to get a Debian/ARM machine up and running for around 200 with off-the-shelf components, a bit of time and a tiny bit of hardware hacking (the serial port). The biggest thing lacking is getting the builtin ethernet to work. 
> 
> Detto niente...

 

200 Euri?? Lol ma dove?? In italia si compra a 110-120 euri quel coso li, e in giro per l'europa costa anche 75-80 euri. Mi sembra sia sui 90 USD, quindi il prezzo e' circa quello.

Bhe la 2a scheda credo che possa anche essere evitata, in effetti la fox mi sembra fin troppo piena di dispositivi di I/O  :Very Happy: 

E onestamente io aspetterei a pensare alla 2.0. Purtroppo questi progetti devono anche essere ripagati una volta che sono andati in produzione: acmesystem non produrra' certo la 2.0 se la 1.0 non vende quanto speravano, i soldi dovranno pure trovarli.

Comunque credo che questa basta e avanza per quello che io potrei farci (e non parlo di server o cose simili, ma circuiti elettronici facilmente interfacciabili con un pc).

Per quanto riguarda il clock, ram e caratteristiche tecniche... a me piace. Per mia fortuna sono uno di quelli che pensa che l'hardware moderno sia assolutamente sprecato, che in questo mondo frenetico l'unica cosa che non manca sono computer sempre piu' veloci (per la gente comune, s'intende... nel calcolo e nel lavoro la potenza serve sempre). Quindi questa mi sta ad hoc: saperla usare appieno sarebbe la piu' palese dimostrazione delle capacita' di chi la usa. 100MHz sono tanti (visto e considerato che tantissimi tecnici ed ingegneri arrivano difficilmente ai 20MHz nella maggior parte delle applicazioni elettroniche  :Very Happy: ), ovvio poi che pretendere le prestazioni di una workstation e' esagerato, e non dovrebbe neanche saltare in mente un pensiero simile.

Intanto ho mandato una mail ad un professore che avevo a sqola, vediamo se a lui garba questa schedina... magari ne prendono qualcuna per fare qualche lezioncina o qualche progettino per i ragazzi di 5a superiore, sperem.

Io la prendo sicuramente se la trovo a 100 euri o giu' di li. Putroppo le mie finanze non sono illimitate e attualmente decisamente ristrette, quindi se a roma sono a quel prezzo o se mediante un'ordinazione di gruppo la troviamo a prezzo molto minore, io ci sono sicuro.

Ciauz

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao a tutti!!! Mi sono collegato finalmente  :Very Happy: 

Dunque ho letto attentamente il forumz e debbo dire che mi piacciono molto un pò tutte le vostre considerazioni, anche se debbo precisare che stiamo parlando di una piccola schedina di sviluppo, il chè magari potrebbe giustificarne il costo, nel senso che essendo un sistama che offre varie possibilità di implementazioni, vedi un bel NAS server, oppure piccolo controllore con server web integrato (parlo di cherokee, monkeyd etc. etc. xchè apache è un pelo ingombrante).

Un hardware ottimizzato per un determinato compito ne abbasserebbe il costo ma anche il divertimento di ogni hacker nel riuscire a far ar quello che si vuole a un qualche cosa...

Ricordate sempre che concetto di embedded è diverso da quello di all-purpose   :Wink: 

Comunque la scheda della Axis è ottima e inoltre come produttore è sempre stato molto sensibile allo sviluppo di periferiche Linux-compliant quindi sono ottimista e spero nella prossima release.

Quindi ElDios tienici informati, anzi se non è un problema ti vorrei aggiungere alla mia lista di contatti su Gaim per eventuamente consultarci e scambiarci opinioni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tanzox

Ciao ha tutti, mi presento, sono Sergio Tanzilli della Acme Systems di Roma. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum in quanto ho notato un picco di accessi provenienti da questo forum al nostro sito www.acmesystems.it dedicato alla scheda FOX. Dopo aver letto i messaggi scambiati in queste ultime ore volevo rispondere alle diverse domande che ho trovato.

Il costo della scheda FOX e' di Euro 129.00 + IVA 

L'acquisto avviene tramite i rivenditori elencati in questa pagina http://www.acmesystems.it/?id=11. Tutti i rivenditori hanno i prezzi allineati. Robot Italy sembra piu' cara perche' indica il prezzo IVA inclusa

In occasione del LugCamp che inizia domani a Bracciano la scheda potra' essere acquistata al prezzo speciale di Euro 82.50+IVA (Euro 99.00 IVA inclusa) . E' un prezzo assolutamente particolare riservato ai partecipanti al LugCamp e non e' di fatto applicabile da nessun rivenditore in quanto di gran lunga inferiore al prezzo d'acquisto a loro riservato. 

Non ci sono limiti di quantita' acquistabile per singola persona per cui e' sicuramente possibile organizzare dei gruppi di acquisto ma non sono previsti sconti per quantita'. La scheda costa 82.50 Euro + IVA a pezzo indipendentemente dalle quantita' acquistate.

Tutti i sorgenti sono liberamente disponibili.

Per la prossima settimana e' previsto il rilascio dell'SDK completo per Kernel 2.6.12. Probabilmente riusciremo a distribuire gratuitamente copie dell'SDK su CD ai partecipanti al LugCamp

La nostra presenza al LugCamp sara' limitata alla giornata di domani pomeriggio (venerdi) e sabato pomeriggio.

Chi non riuscisse ad acquistare per tempo la scheda potra farlo nella settimana successiva lasciando il proprio nominativo agli organizzatori del LugCamp. 

Con l'occasione presenteremo il prototipo polimerrizzato del TUX case (www.acmesystems.it/?id=21) che sara' disponibile verso fine novembre.

Durante il LugCamp verranno messe a disposizione alcune FOX board per smanettarci un po su.

In generale nei prossimi mesi sara' possibile acquistare la scheda ad un prezzo speciale (leggermente superiore) anche tramite i vari LUG

Per l'acquisto e' richiesta la partita IVA

Per qualsiasi ulteriore info potete scrivermi, direttamente

Grazie

----------

## kandalf

la partita iva...forse per qualcuno sarà un problema!

cmq grazie delle utilissime info, ci vediamo al lugcamp

----------

## akiross

Favoloso! Peccato che non ho la partita iva, e che non sono dalle parti di roma  :Very Happy: 

Se c'e' qualcuno nei dintorni di milano che va giu'... magari  :Very Happy:  mi spiacerebbe far scappare sta occasione, 40 euri di sconto non sono mica pochi! Quasi quasi mi conviene andare giu' in treno, prenderne qualcuna e ammortizzare rivendendole su ebay XD

Oppure la comprero' poi... ma 40 euros non sonos pochis... e' un peccato. Dovremmo organizzarci! Milanesi e dintorni? Che famo, che dite?

Ciauz

----------

## tanzox

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> la partita iva...forse per qualcuno sarà un problema!
> 
> cmq grazie delle utilissime info, ci vediamo al lugcamp

 

Si,capisco che la partita IVA puo' essere un intoppo, in realta' non siamo organizzati per poter vendere direttamente ai privati. Non conosci qualcuno che ha  la partita IVA a cui puoi far intestare la fattura ?

----------

## tanzox

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Dovremmo organizzarci! Milanesi e dintorni? Che famo, che dite?Ciauz

 

Il 15 novembre la FOX verra' presentata al FOCUS EMBEDDED (http://www.ilb2b.it/focus_embedded/milano.asp) dalla

societa' Comprel (www.comprel.it) e per l'occasione venduta a prezzo ribassato (credo 99 + iva ma dipendera' da quello che

decidono di fare al momento).

----------

## federico

Ciao Sergio, grazie per esserti iscritto e per aver risposto ad alcuni dei nostri dubbi!

Siccome sono di Milano cerchero' di essere presente alla presentazione al QuarkHotel del 15 novembre e e nel frattempo vedo se qualche amico con PI e' disposto a provare con me questo marchingegno  :Smile: 

Ci hai dato delle informazioni preziose!

Federico

----------

## cagnaluia

interessa?

http://www.pcengines.ch/

----------

## stefanonafets

Se viene fuori un'iniziativa per un acquisto massivo scontato fatemi sapere, oki?

(LA VOOOOGLIOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!)

----------

## xchris

scusate l'ignoranza ma per attacarci un IDE DRIVE (una CF a dire il vero) bisogna mettere mano al saldatore?

----------

## MaTz

sarebbe interessante capire se si puo' in qualche modo (mettendo anche mano al saldatore) aggiungere una interfaccia di rete. Perche' la soluzione del dongle usb->eth non mi piace.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Penso proprio che vada messo mano al saldatore...

Solo non ho capito se bisogna proprio attaccarci un controller ide esterno oppure basta attaccare un conenttore e direttamente l'hd...

Mi piacerebbe anche scoprire come e se sia possibile attaccare uno slot pci...

----------

## oRDeX

veramente bisogna vedere dove mettere il controller ide..prima di pensare già ad attaccarci il disco

----------

## Cazzantonio

appunto... ora, se avesse uno slot pci sarebbe semplice attaccarci un controller eide... ma visto che non ha nemmeno uno straccio di slot pci diventa un problema...

O meglio... diventa il problema di attaccarci uno (o più già che ci sei) slot pci (con relativo controller immagino... da interfacciare con la scheda chissà come...)

Se mai uscirà la versione con l'usb2...

----------

## akiross

Dubito che sia necessario un controller per gli IDE. La piedinatura dei fori mi fa pensare che una volta saldati li ci potete infilare direttamente i bus. Del controllo suppongo si occupi la fox stessa, almeno cosi' mi viene da pensare logicamente.

Ci sono un po' di documentazioni, provate a dare un occhio a quelle e a vedere se si parla di controller esterno.

Ciauz

----------

## federico

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Dubito che sia necessario un controller per gli IDE. La piedinatura dei fori mi fa pensare che una volta saldati li ci potete infilare direttamente i bus. Del controllo suppongo si occupi la fox stessa, almeno cosi' mi viene da pensare logicamente.
> 
> Ci sono un po' di documentazioni, provate a dare un occhio a quelle e a vedere se si parla di controller esterno.
> 
> Ciauz

 

A guardarla avevo pensato esattamente la stessa cosa, mi sa che basta attaccare il connettore ide per avere un disco funzionante. Se cosi' non fosse inizierebbe a diventare un po' incombrante come sistema  :Smile: 

----------

## kandalf

si va saldato...ho parlato ieri con l'acme

----------

## Dr.Dran

trovo dopo una attenta analisi questa scheda "poliduttile" scusate la coniugazione di questa mostruosa parola, è interessante come scheda di sviluppo, ma altrettanto interessante è il suo impiego in progettini intelligenti di home automation e company, guardate anche le application notes, come interfacciarla ad un modem grps e altro... molto ma molto carina, peccato per ora il costo un pò altino, ma vedrete che tenderà a calare  :Very Happy: 

P.S. Tanzilli è una persona disponibilissima, ho avuto a che fare con lui 2 o tre volte per qualche scambio di opinioni e mi ha sempre risposto con cordialità, chiarezza e disponibilità e quindi do un caloroso benvenuto a questo nuovo spero gentooers   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

P.P.S. Lo scambio di opinioni verteva sui PIC Micro, che sono ache quelli dei bei giocattolini  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> si va saldato...ho parlato ieri con l'acme

 

Ma non richiede un controller ide esterno?

E se vuoi attaccarci una scheda pci? (per esempio se ci vuoi mettere una scheda wireless)

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *kandalf wrote:*   si va saldato...ho parlato ieri con l'acme 
> 
> Ma non richiede un controller ide esterno?
> 
> E se vuoi attaccarci una scheda pci? (per esempio se ci vuoi mettere una scheda wireless)

 

Dunque per quello che sono riuscito a capire leggendo la documentazione allegata, non è necessario alcun controller per pilotare un HDD IDE, invece non è possibile pilotare alcuna scheda pci, ci vuole un controller nel mezzo per forza (anche s enon ne ho la certezza).

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

P.S: Sollecito una questione: se si potesse fare un acquisto in lotto di queste schede da dividere fra noi interessati sarebbe bellissimo, soprattutto perchè credo che si risparmierebbe sul prezzo finale e si postrebbe fornire assistenza e supporto gratis alla ACME con tante belle application notes aggiuntive   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElDios

visto l'interesse dimostrato direi di trovarci sul chan di #gentoo-it in freenode e parlare della FOX. Un giorno di settimana prossima porto la scheda a lavoro così vi faccio tutte le prove live che voletechiarendo eventuali dubbi.

Altrimenti ci si becca una sera/notte di questo week-end qualche ora sul medesimo canale e si fa così. 

Fatemi sapere chi, quanti e quando siete interessati. Magari vado di irrsi direttamente dalla scheda!  :Laughing: 

----------

## RexRocker

io sono tra gli interessati, più che altro per smanettarci su. Devo parlare con un altro amico per sapere se magari è interessato pure lui.

Ciao

Rex

----------

## Dr.Dran

Anche io sono interessato, ho molta curiosità su questo bel "ciappino"  :Very Happy: 

Fatemi sapere quando  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neon

Io sarei interessato ad utilizzarne 2 per trasferimento dati via wireless. Il fatto e' che non so se i driver linux dei devices wireless ed i programmi che li gestiscono (ad esempio i wlan-ng per un device usb) funzionano con il kernel della FOX o se sono facilmente adattabili. Sul sito non parla per niente di connessione con device wireless. Penso che mandero' una mail alla acmesystems ma se qualcuno si e' gia' documentato potrebbe illuminarmi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yoghi

se guardi nella mailing list della acme trovi gia alcuni che hanno provato e avuto successo  :Wink: 

la ml è consultabile online nei yahoogroups "foxboard@yahoogroups.com" 

Byez

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *neon wrote:*   

> Io sarei interessato ad utilizzarne 2 per trasferimento dati via wireless.

 

Io invece sarei interessatissimo a utilizzarlo in domotica, visto che che mi sto costruendo la casa e ho circa 2 anni di tempo, vorrei valuterne l'acquisto al posto di costruirmi delle interfaccie con dei PIC che magari sarebbero versatili ma non così tanto eh eh eh

P.S. non di temi che potrei utilizzare degli arm... avete visto i costi?!?!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Comunque come scheda integrata per ora il costo è un pelo elevato ma comunque contenibile, ripetendo quello che ho già detto in un post precedente le schede di sviluppo hanno costi proibitivi per un privato hacker che sia... questa ha un costo tuttosommato medio basso, comunque se ci fosse la possibilità di acquistarne in numero fatemelo sapere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Un gps con monitor ci girera' ?

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *federico wrote:*   

> Un gps con monitor ci girera' ?

 

Non credo, per il semplice fatto che non possiede una connessione vga o digitale per pilotare un LCD (almeno sul sito ufficiale non ne fa cenno, anzi parla solo di una connessione seriale per la console di controllo...) e poi forse non sono sicuro che potrebbe gestire una interfaccia grafica anche se minimale per caricare una mappa e indicarne la posizione...

Ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Un gps con monitor ci girera' ? 
> 
> Non credo, per il semplice fatto che non possiede una connessione vga o digitale per pilotare un LCD (almeno sul sito ufficiale non ne fa cenno, anzi parla solo di una connessione seriale per la console di controllo...) e poi forse non sono sicuro che potrebbe gestire una interfaccia grafica anche se minimale per caricare una mappa e indicarne la posizione...
> 
> Ciauz  

 

Ora che noto, mi sa anche a me che sarebbe molto difficile

----------

## stefanonafets

Potresti usare le gpio, certo, ci sarebbe un bel pò di sbattimento da fare, ma nn mi sembra impossibile (soprattutto se il display è in b/n) ...

----------

## federico

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Potresti usare le gpio, certo, ci sarebbe un bel pò di sbattimento da fare, ma nn mi sembra impossibile (soprattutto se il display è in b/n) ...

 

La questione e' che se c'e' un bel po' di sbattimento da fare, probabilmente esistono sistemi che per questo utilizzo sono piu' indicati... cavoli peccato pero' perche' mi ci ero fatto anche gia' il progetto, senza aver notato che manca di vga  :Smile: 

----------

## Frez

In effetti tra le application notes sul sito acmesystems c'e' appunto un collegamento verso un display 2x20 (caratteri). Tempo fa sviluppai un microsistemino con MCU a 16 bit (M16C) collegato ad un display 320x200 (pixel) b/n e l'interfaccia mi pare che fosse parecchio simile. Il controller era un Epson SED13qualcosa (In realta' avevo parecchi piedini liberi ed ho usato tutti gli 8 bit per i dati anziche' suddividere in coppie di 4 come sembrerebbe leggendo la suddetta application note).

Tutto per dire che probabilmente un displayno da 320x200 b/n e' facilmente collegabile e con un po' di pazienza ci si mette anche il touch screen.

E' gia' qualcosa. Se non altro, pensando all'ambito domotico, si riesce a far accedere al sistema anche gli altri membri della famiglia in modo intuitivo.

Certo non e' fichetto. Con i colori sarebbe gia' molto meglio, ma non so se esistano display analoghi a colori, ne' , soprattutto, dove comprarli  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

 *Frez wrote:*   

> Certo non e' fichetto. Con i colori sarebbe gia' molto meglio, ma non so se esistano display analoghi a colori, ne' , soprattutto, dove comprarli 

 

Ehehe di questo non c'e' problema, io non sono figo  :Smile:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Effettivamente non avevo pensato al fatto di collegarci un display grafico, anche se la sola applicazione di un display alfanumerico è comunque interessante.

Comunque direi che come scheda per il semplice fatto di poter avere ben 80 pin programmabili singolarmante oppure utilizzabili come interfacce (IDE, RS232) apre una vasta espandibilità, per quello che mi ispirava utilizzarla come centralina in un progetto di domotica a scapito dei classici PIC della MicroChip (che sono ottimi)!!!

Beh la cosa si fa ancora + appetibile, anche perchè la routine per pilotare il display grafico può essere scritta in C e semplificherebbe un pò le cose, anche se rimarrebbe la questione della gestione delle mappe e del sistema di localizzazione GPS   :Wink: 

----------

## kandalf

ragazzi un po' di foto della fox! io sono quello con la maglietta gentoo!

http://www.lugroma.org/contenuti/eventi/foto/lugcamp05/photoalbum_photo_view?b_start:int=0

----------

## federico

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> ragazzi un po' di foto della fox! io sono quello con la maglietta gentoo!
> 
> http://www.lugroma.org/contenuti/eventi/foto/lugcamp05/photoalbum_photo_view?b_start:int=0

 

Il logo della maglietta del ragazzo in nero della prima foto ce l'ho sull'alimentatore del portatile e riporta sotto il disegno "e dal fumo uscirono cavallette" ed e' di autistici/inventati  :Smile:  mitica  :Smile: 

----------

